
'Big Bang Theory' Sheldon Prequel Series in the Works at CBS - sushirain
http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/live-feed/big-bang-theory-sheldon-prequel-series-works-at-cbs-944826
======
Ftuuky
Am I the only one who can't even stand Big Bang Theory?

~~~
forgotpwtomain
It never made any sense to me. None of the scientists I know even remotely
resemble the characters in the show.

I can understand comedy that exaggerates the characters istics of their
subjects for comedic effect (e.g. silicon valley). But all of big bang theory
seems just to have been written by people utterly ignorant of their source
material.

~~~
mamadrood
I don't know any lawyer that looks like Ally McBeal and her colleagues, but
that show was funny, that's the only issue of the Big Bang Theory.

